# To what morph of D. tinctorius belongs my frogs?



## Gorynych (Apr 1, 2012)

This frogs came from Hamm as D.tinctorius azureus, but they look like New River. 









May be, they are cross morph gybrids?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't see New River... Here are two different looking New Rivers:


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

What are the distinguishing traits between Azureus and New Rivers? 

I know that Azureus have been subject to a lot of selective breeding over the years (fine spot, sky blue, no-spot, etc. etc.). Regardless of phenotype, these are all descended from the same genetic stock. As I understand it, the current paradigm is to maximize genetic variation rather than continue further down any of these 'lines.'

My first Azureus tadpoles have just begun morphing. I am astonished by how yellow most of the newly-morphed froglets are and how big their spots are. They definitely don't look like the older Azureus I am used to seeing. The oldest froglets (>2 weeks OOTW) have turned blue and have grown a bit making the spots appear more spread out, and now they do look like the Azureus I am used to seeing. The parents are unrelated, and the two lines look very different from one another (female is almost purple with fine spots, and male is sky blue with much larger dots). Both were bought as Azureus from reputable breeders, so I am not concerned about the froglets being hybrid. I guess there is just a lot of variability within this morph. 

By the way, I really like the patterning of the frogs in the pictures posted by Gorynych! I don't know enough about distinguishing the tinctorius morphs to weigh in on the debate, but they are roughly the same color as my male. Why are you questioning whether they are a different morph?


----------



## Gorynych (Apr 1, 2012)

Because the spots on a back have not a round form. Thank you for the answer. Now I will be sure that they are real D.azureus.
I have found the photo of D.azureus, which looks like my! 








It's a good news! I don't want to keep hybrids.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

My first impression was that these were a hybrid/crossbreed! 
But what do i know 

But in all seriousness, those are pretty cool looking.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Any chance these are wc? They are very cool and I don't think they are a cross, but wouldn't be surprised to find they are from a neighboring forest patch to azureus.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

These frogs are doing a pretty good job of convincing me that I want some azureus....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are some of the best looking azureus I have seen... Really love the odd pattern on their backs....Exceptional patterns.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

wow yea, i love the top left's patterning. I just think azureus in any pattern are jaw dropping. I have a lot of frogs and they are at the top of my list in every area. Best color, best personality, easy to keep. Love em'. 
Enjoy your great new frogs!


----------

